# Help me build my portfolio - free photo editing for you



## onuel (Apr 18, 2008)

A friend of mine told me about this forum and she said its perfect for me to get a couple of subject photo to add to my portfolio of photo editing and retouching. I'm working with cats right now to improve my skills because cats are particularly hard to isolate from the background due to their tiny furs and whiskers. 

I will edit the photo for free of course, only thing I ask in return is if I can use the edited photo in my portfolio. I could get a royalty free high resolution photo online for free, but once I finished the editing and turn out to be good, then there will be no proud pet owner to enjoy it.

Here's one I did so far (not a pet from Cat Forum member),

*Original Pic*









*Edited Pic*









In the end I will have a good practice, a wider portfolio, and most importantly there will be a happy pet owner with a professional looking (hopefully) photo of their pet.

If you're interested let me know and send me the photo of your pet, highest resolution preferably.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Here are three you could try, if you like.

Squirrely-Jo ~ this one almost looks like a professional photo, but it would be interesting to see what you would change about it.








Shasta ~ this one may be challenging because of her super long hairs and the dark picture frame behind her.








Shadow ~ this one, I dislike the clutter behind her, but it is one of the better pics of a dark (black) cat that I've been able to take.


----------



## onuel (Apr 18, 2008)

*Heidi*

Hi Heidi,

Thanks for your pics, here are the edited version. The design suits my taste, but I don't know if it will suits yours.


*Squirrely-Jo*










*Sassy*










*Shadow*










Unfortunately I won't be able to use these in my portfolio since the pics are too small. Theres not enough details to allow me to print it (if needed) on 8x11". I had a good practice though thanks


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

You could try these, I have better quality versions of the pictures if you want to PM me. Toby and Willow are mine, Clyde and Joshua are uncle to Willow and Great Uncle to Toby and belong to my folks 

Toby & Willow









Willow









Willow









Joshua









Clyde


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Wow! I think you did a fabulous job! ...especially with the long hair of Shasta. I'm sorry my pics weren't detailed enough to be able to use. They were all taken with my older camera.


----------



## Kaia Cat (Apr 11, 2007)

you can try Kaia


----------

